

The Dilbert Blog: The Secret - Is success socially contagious? - paul
http://dilbertblog.typepad.com/the_dilbert_blog/2007/07/the-secret.html

======
rkabir
Scott Adams talks about Affirmations here:
[http://www.mindhacks.org/2007/01/18/scott-adams-
affirmations...](http://www.mindhacks.org/2007/01/18/scott-adams-
affirmations/)

A friend showed me the chapter at the end of The Dilbert Future - I definitely
recommend giving it a once over.

------
dbosson
People should read Think and Grow Rich before they read the secret.

------
litepost
What an excellent little fucking article.

